# Luther & 'scrupulosity'



## calibrettokid (Jul 27, 2004)

I was reading a book... Pamphlet entitled
[u:20562255c6]Scripture Alone? 21 Reasons to Reject [i:20562255c6]Sola Scriptura[/i:20562255c6] [/u:20562255c6] By Joel Peters. Some of the reasons were ok, some were very bad. I cite reason number 21.

(or parts of it)
21. The doctrine of Sola Scriptura had its source in Luther's own emotional problems.

"Luther suffered from 'scrupulosity'. Luther probably never had a moment of peace because of this, and so then sought refuge in Sola Fide." The author continues with "But since the avoidance of sin as well as the performance of good words are necessary components to our salvation, and since these factors were steadfastly taught and defended by the Catholic Church, Luther found himself diametrically opposed to the teaching authority of the Church... Luther made a drastic decision - one which 'solved' his scrupulosity problems: he rejected the teaching authority of the Church... and claimed that such was contrary to the Bible. By claiming Sola Scriptura to be true Christian doctrine, Luther dismissed that authority which compelled him to recognize that his own spirituality was dysfunctional"

The only sources cited for this information are
Cf. Fr. William Most, "Are We Saved by Faith Alone"?, cassette tape from Catholic Answers, P.O. Box 17490, San Diego, CA 92177

and

Fr. Peter Stravinskas, ed., Catholic Encyclopedia (Huntington, Indiana: Our SUnday Visitor, Inc,. 1991) P.873

I was wondering if this is even slightly credible information, I don't see Catholics having a great dispostion towards Luther and I was hoping the author would have cited a neutral source but guess not. Anyways this is my first post on the board, great board btw.


~Mike


----------

